# How does DECA / CCK Work?



## pesh (Apr 28, 2009)

I have two HR24s with MRV over DECA. One HR24 is downstairs in living room the other is in master bedroom upstairs. In a separate bedroom, I have a Power Inverter. This is just for convenience of not having so many wires near the TVs / HD-DVRs. I have ethernet connections (hardwire) near both units. I've learned that with ethernet connected the receivers show up on home network but i lose MRV since DECA gets disabled. 

From the research I've done on this site, it appears that i need to get a Cinema Connection Kit (CCK). I just cannot find any real literature or information to explain how the connection really works. 

- Does the CCK put my two HR24's on my home network with IP addresses making them accessible from PCs? iPad? etc?
- Is the CCK the right product for me to get?
- Is installation pretty straight-forward? 
- Does DirecTV need to do anything to my account to enable OnDemand Cinema access?

Any help answering the questions would be greatly appreciated so i know that i'm going down the right path for adding internet connectivity to my DECA MRV setup.

Thanks,
Pesh


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

The CCK connects your DECA network to your router via a Cat5 connection.
The CCK connects to your DECA network via the 2/4 or 8 port splitter.

One side is a Cat5 to the router, the other a RG coax connection.
Very simple.

To have your PC's connect to them, after using the CCK, you download the Directv2pc app.


----------



## pesh (Apr 28, 2009)

Once connected thru the CCK, can I assign IP addresses to my HR24s and access them directly on my home network?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

They will normally receive their IP addresses from your router via DHCP, but you can assign addresses under Network Setup -> Advanced Setup.


----------



## pesh (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds like i just need to find a CCK on ebay and i can install myself fairly easily. Thanks for the answers guys.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pesh said:


> Sounds like i just need to find a CCK on ebay and i can install myself fairly easily. Thanks for the answers guys.


Yup. Once installed, just run the Automatic Network Setup on the receivers so that they will grab an IP address from your router as opposed to using their internal IP address.

- Merg


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

pesh said:


> Sounds like i just need to find a CCK on ebay and i can install myself fairly easily. Thanks for the answers guys.


If you have any trouble finding a CCK on ebay, try searching for DirecTV broadband DECA...you should be able to find one NIB for <$20 shipped.


----------



## pesh (Apr 28, 2009)

Does adding the CCK with its power supply obsolete the need for the Power Inverter i already have?


----------



## pesh (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, looks like D* is going to send a CCK and Installer at no cost to correct the fact that it wasn't installed at time of initial equipment upgrade.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

pesh said:


> Does adding the CCK with its power supply obsolete the need for the Power Inverter i already have?


No, that other power inserter is for the SWiM itself (either internal to the dish or an external one.) You need both.


----------

